# Disable Kontakt instrument processing?



## janila (Feb 14, 2019)

Is there a way to totally disable an instrument in Kontakt? Many new instruments are terribly CPU hungry but I'd still like have them ready to go in my template. The perfect solution would be a way to load an instrument, adjust it to my liking and then completely disable it's CPU and memory usage. By click of a button I could then reload the instrument that is already routed and mixed. Or could VEP do this for a whole Kontakt instance?


----------



## miguelgoncalves (Mar 4, 2020)

View attachment Untitled.mp4


----------



## robgb (Mar 4, 2020)

You can do this in Reaper. You can completely disable an entire FX chain if you like, and set it offline. Put it back online and it restores to its original state.


----------

